# vaccuum sealing stuff for move outside uae



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

Would anyone know how I can go about getting stuff vacuum sealed in Abu Dhabi? I want to send stuff to India. Some nice clothes and jackets which could react badly to humidity with mould etc.
A shop where I can go which sells bags or which process stuff for me..?
Thanks 
Phil


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question but there are big bags you can buy and vacuum pack them yourself using a vacuum cleaner. I think they have them in Ace (Yas Island, next to Ikea).


----------



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

*thanks*



hedonofanes said:


> Would anyone know how I can go about getting stuff vacuum sealed in Abu Dhabi? I want to send stuff to India. Some nice clothes and jackets which could react badly to humidity with mould etc.
> A shop where I can go which sells bags or which process stuff for me..?
> Thanks
> Phil


Thanks - I hadn't thought it was as easy as that. Simply put the clothes into a plastic bag. Almost totally seal it with tape I suppose. Then suck the air out through the remaining hole. And seal it altogether. You reckon you need special bags though.


----------



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks - I hadn't thought it was as easy as that. Simply put the clothes into a plastic bag. Almost totally seal it with tape I suppose. Then suck the air out through the remaining hole. And seal it altogether. You reckon you need special bags though.


----------

